# Twins headgear



## colesey (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm thinking of buying a twins head guard, has anyone used them? do you think they would help avoid black eyes, cuts etc? when you spar do you bother with headgear? tbh no-one uses them in my club but i'm thinking why not? but i'm not sure how annoying they are (moving around in the clinch etc).


----------



## colesey (Aug 5, 2007)

come on - no replies at all !!

i assume no-one bothers with headgear for sparring ?


----------



## brianlkennedy (Aug 5, 2007)

I have used TWINS headgear (and gloves) for the past three years and think they are super. The Muay Thai guys here in Taiwan view Twins as "the" brand to buy and I agree. I use mine basically for western boxing sparring and they hold up great, stay on my head right and do not mess with my view or my breathing. 

take care,
Brian


----------



## thaistyle (Aug 5, 2007)

Twins makes excellent muay thai gear.  If sparring hard then I will wear headgear or go without if light sparring with little contact to the head.  Headgear won't eliminate black eyes, bloody noses or a bloody mouth completely but, they help prevent major head injuries.


----------



## fightstuff (Aug 12, 2007)

The one thing I would say about head guards is that make sure you get the right size, as the wrong size will do you more damage than good. The reason why is if the guard is not fitted proper then you will get a double impact effect when you get hit, which causes the brain more damage. I have been supplying equipment for about 5 years, so if you need any help just ask me.


----------

